# who would be avaliable in an expansion draft?



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

who would be avaliable in an expansion draft? also would they get the #1 selection in the 2004 draft


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

yes Charolett will get #1.........


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lebronjames23</b>!
> yes Charolett will get #1.........


Charlotte gets the number 4 pick in the 2004 draft. Every team gets to protect 8 players, so look at a team, take out the 8 best/most valuable players, and then you can take one and only one player from each team.

I hope they introduce an expansion draft as a feature in 2004-05 video games. Or earlier.

There will probably be some player movement from teams like the Kings and Pistons this year to get shallower to avoid losing good players for nothing in this draft. It's too early to tell for sure who will be available a whole year from now.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Im pretty sure Damon Stoudamire will be available. Im not sure about salary cap rules but damon will only have 1 year left on his contract and he makes about 13 million a year so when the season is over thats instantly 13 million in cap space. Hes probably the best pg charlotte is going to get.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Drafted players not under contract*

Sometimes a team will draft a player and not sign him. Most often the player is a foriegn player who may come to the NBA later or sometimes never. Are these players outside of the reach of Charlotte? In other words do they need to be protected to avoid the risk of Charlotte taking them?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Drafted players not under contract*



> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>!
> Sometimes a team will draft a player and not sign him. Most often the player is a foriegn player who may come to the NBA later or sometimes never. Are these players outside of the reach of Charlotte? In other words do they need to be protected to avoid the risk of Charlotte taking them?


no, only players under contract have to be protected.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drafted players not under contract*



> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> no, only players under contract have to be protected.


Thanks rynobot. 

I think this will only add to the interest in Euro/foriegn projects in the draft this year.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Euro are automatically draftable at their 22, after they become free-agent. 
And there some over 22 who are really interesting, like Mirsad Turkçan or Lazaro Papadopoulos.

Before their 22, they must declare to the draft. the team that draft them in the first round have a three year rihgt unto them ( they can't play in another franchise for three years). at the end of the year, Fred Weis will be considered a free-agent, as his Knicks contract expires.
Drafted in the secound round, they only have one-year of right upon thier head. Juan Carlos Navarro (picked 40 by Wizards) will become an NBA free agent at the end of the year.


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>
> 
> Before their 22, they must declare to the draft.


I thought that too but wasnt the polish center of memphis (cezary ......) directly signed from europe ?

If i remember it right hes still only 20 ....


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

#91 

I still kindly suggest a "sticky" thread of FAQ's.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

Cezary was eligible to be drafted but his agent kept him off the radar screen because he knew that he would not be a top pick. If nobody drafted him, he could sign as a free agent and negotiate for as many years and money as they could get. It wasn't until after the draft that the buzz on Trybanski started and Jerry West ended up getting him. He hasn't done much this year, but I know they still think he has potential.


----------

